# WHY WHY WHY



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

why wait until 11pm and start letting off fireworks?

no job to go to tomorrow by any chance?

as usual the yobs and inconsiderates ruin it for the few

the sooner they make these things for sale to organised displays only the better

fuck off


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is more fun when you disturb people! ;D

If you are really annoyed you must call the police!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

is there any point in moaning about it here? unless these yobs drive TTs?

Just go round and have your own fireworks at 0630 in the morning before work   

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> why wait until 11pm and start letting off fireworks?
> 
> no job to go to tomorrow by any chance?
> 
> ...


Well they let 'em off in Bristol all year round, usually after 11pm at night. I am told it is the Yardies who do this to create subtefuge whilst they fire off their guns for practice.....


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> is there any point in moaning about it here? unless these yobs drive TTs?


yes it fucking well was, saved me getting arrested for kicking their front door in


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> Well they let 'em off in Bristol all year round, usually after 11pm at night. Â I am told it is the Yardies who do this to create subtefuge whilst they fire off their guns for practice.....


ban the fucking things

if people cant be trusted to respect others rights to peace and quiet in small residential areas on a sunday night, then they shouldnt be allowed to buy them

shopkeepers without morals flog them to underage yobs who shouldnt be let near a box of matches let alone an explosive device


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

They are annoying when let off late particularly when they disturb your childrens sleep


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

And why is it that something that used to go on for about a week either side of 5 Nov now goes on for at least a month and more probably 6 fecking weeks? Grrr.


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

The worst thing about them is when them fecking rocket things come down on my car!!!!!!!!! 

Yes it has happened!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I fucking hate fireworks.
Last night, some bastard was letting off huge rockets near us, and my dog was shitting herself.

Then, you get the wee scallies who've been trying to steal your dust-caps all year round coming round and "Trick or Treating" you!!

Wee fuckers.

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

[religous bigot mode] I must admit, the old Diwali used to get on my nerves when I lived in Hounslow.

I mean I'm all for the celebration and stuff, but does it _really_ have to go on till 2-3am every night for a week? [/religous bigot mode]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> The worst thing about them is when them fecking rocket things come down on my car!!!!!!!!!


.... and house roof


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3237225.stm


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> They are annoying when let off late particularly when they disturb your chickens sleep Â


does it put them off their millet ?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3237225.stm


Still doesn't go far enough, a total ban and only organised displays is what should happen.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i don't give a shit, i live in the country ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> It is more fun when you disturb people! Â ;D


 Â

Is it really? :

You won't mind a few fireworks being let off at 2 o'clock in the morning outside your house then?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Â
> 
> Is it really? Â :
> 
> You won't mind a few fireworks being let off at 2 o'clock in the morning outside your house then?


Here he goes again! :

It is fun to THEM...the fucking kids not to me. I don't do this.

But the kids love to annoy the adults...so they keep doing it!

I hope you got it now! :


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Its only one day in the year which I can manage, let the people have fun for once!!! What bugs me is when it goes on for the next few weeks.


----------

